# Old Magazines?



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone have any old bike mags they would be interested in selling? Preferably MBA's from the early 90's (90-94). Please email me or PM me. I dont know where to go to find them. I've tried ebay and can't find any anywhere I've looked on the internet. Is this kind of post a no-no? I dont know about asking to buy something. I know it's not right to sell w/o a classified ad. If this post is not allowed, whoever moderates the board just delete it. Thanks.


----------



## theHIP (Jan 17, 2004)

*let me check*



TheRedMantra said:


> Does anyone have any old bike mags they would be interested in selling? Preferably MBA's from the early 90's (90-94). Please email me or PM me. I dont know where to go to find them. I've tried ebay and can't find any anywhere I've looked on the internet. Is this kind of post a no-no? I dont know about asking to buy something. I know it's not right to sell w/o a classified ad. If this post is not allowed, whoever moderates the board just delete it. Thanks.


i used to have quite a stack. i haven't looked in quite a while let me look and get back to you.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

my knuckelheadeed friend in denver bought a stack i mean a serious pile of everythign worthwhile dating back to 88. 88! even! goondess. at a used book sale. he calls me with the news and i have erotic nightmares for days. ohhhh the santana moda, oohh hthe 1st klein adriot, ohhh the first serotta t-,max & mba ultimate bike project (yeti ultimate prtotype) a wet draeam for thos etoo old to fantasize...

somewhere in a landfill in denver lies three banana boxes containingg every issue of every magaizein from july 88 till 1995, which i knew i'd regret pitching. I should listen to melself. oh the horror... oh the horrror...


my baby's got sauce! (your baby anit' sweet like mine.)


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*I do...*



TheRedMantra said:


> Does anyone have any old bike mags they would be interested in selling? Preferably MBA's from the early 90's (90-94). Please email me or PM me. I dont know where to go to find them. I've tried ebay and can't find any anywhere I've looked on the internet. Is this kind of post a no-no? I dont know about asking to buy something. I know it's not right to sell w/o a classified ad. If this post is not allowed, whoever moderates the board just delete it. Thanks.


I have doubles and triples of some issues as it happens.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

oohhhhh deeeeeeee,

Woof! 

Naything with a mantis or a trimble in it? I'll pay throu the nozse!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Pay I will!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

payyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I have doubles and triples of some issues as it happens.


I will buy any pre 1986 issues of MBA. Please let me know what you have.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I"ve got every BIKE mag up untill last year when I dropped the subscription, and I've got nearly every DirtRag form Issue #30 on up(multiples of some too). And I ain't sellin' and I ain't throwin' 'em out.

Back in the day MBA was good, now they just suck. I remember lusting after a Santanna Moda then too. There was one on eBay a while back. It almost fit me too. I think eBay needs an officail Vintage mtb category. Who do we pressure on that one?


----------



## A:42 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Large Stack of Vintage (Bike) Porn. Free to good home*

And the catch?
You gotta come pick them up.
I have loads of old Dirt Rag (Black & White on up) MBA from the early 90's, and other stuff (early Bike, 70's bicycling's, some brochures..) 
I want to get rid of them but the agro of boxing up that pile and shipping it has kept it from happening. 
If you want them come get them, but the catch is you have to take everything!

Last year on MTBR I gave away loads of old brochures and industry stuff from the early 90's, this was fun and rewarding to pass on stuff that used to be such a big part of my life, to people who really dug it now. I really love the vintage forum, (even keeps D8 off the streets ) there was such a great buzz in the industry back when, and it is nice to see others appreciate our heritage (both good and bad).

Oh yeah, I am in Western NC (Hendersonville), and have more old bike stuff than just reading material (though not free, and the pile is slowly dwindling).


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*oh don't even get me started on the porn...*

pile. I've dreading having to sort thru those and decide what to do with them. Probably a bonfire this summer. I wonder if ebay still allows that stuff. Maybe use it as packing material for shipping bike parts.

I'm gonna sort thru my MBA's and see what issues I have duplicates of.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

As soon as you have a list _please_ PM or email me.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok...so far I sorted thru and found the following duplicate issues...
(date, cover or no cover, any retro highlights inside)

June 1991, no cover, Mega Titanium Issue
July 1991, no cover, first superlight project bike, 21 pound front suspension hardtail
August 1991, no cover, Salsa A La Carte
September 1991, cover, Brodie Sovereign, Curtlo Mountaineer, Rocky Mountain Altitude
January 1992, no cover
February 1992, no cover
April 1992, no cover
May 1992, cover, Ibis SS, Schwinn S.A.S.S. (buell designed pull-shock bronze world champion DH bike)
June 1992, no cover, Alpinestars AlMega, Clark-Kent
July 1992, no cover, Yeti vs Yeti, Fat Chance 10 anniversary model
August 1992, cover, Monolith, Klein, Boulder, Breeze, RockyMountain, Hope Disc brake
September 1992, cover, Bridgestone XO1/XO2
October 1992, cover, MountainGoat FS, Manitou FS, Titan Compe (I own one of these)
November 1992, cover, Interloc Full Suepsnion, Lemond Ti, FishLips Toxic Tuna, Raleigh Tomac Replica
December 1992, cover, Mountain Cycles San Andreas, Fisher ProCaliber
January 1993, cover, Bontrager Racelite, and a pic of a 3D Rover S-2 full suspension from the '92 Interbike (first ever bell-crank link 4-bar, much copied by Kona, Jamis, Rocky Mountain among others). 
February 1993, cover, Slingshot, Ibis, Kestrel,Paramount
March 1993, cover, two Mantis bikes (mud bike and the famous baby bike)
April 1993, covers (2 copies), Cannondale vs Cannondale test (super vs killer v)
May 1993, cover, Miyata Elevation 10,000
June 1993, cover, Six rigid bike issue included a Breezer JetStream
July 1993, 1 copy cover, 1 copy no cover, Mega Titanium Issue Sequel
August 1993, cover, Mantis Profloater, Hanebrink MonsterBike, 5 other full suspensions designs
September 1993, cover, Alpinestars and Monolith
October 1993, cover, Ventena, Nukeproof, Funk, Crosstrac and other small builders
November 1993, covers (2 copies), 24 Hours of Canaan - The Original and first ever 24 hour race !!!
May 1994, cover, Brodie Expresso, Dekerf, OffRoad Toad, American Flyer
October 1994, cover, Univega Boralyn, Mcmahon Titanium, Turner Burner
November 1994, cover, Barracuda Unlimited, Titus AT1 Titanium, Intense M1, Ibis Sweetspot, Amp B4, McMahon Boomshaka (first mac strut horst-link WITH a stabilizing link on the shock - ala late 90s vintage FSR XC)
January 1995, cover, FatChance Titanium, Clark Kent F16, Arrow Aermet100, Nevil Dahli Lama
February 1995, cover, BrakeLever test issue, Klein Mantra
March 1995, covers (2 copies), Conejo Stealth Carbon


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

*Pre 1986 MBA*

MBA started up in 86 and there were only 2 issues as listed at: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/literatu.htm

wESd
head grunt worker
www.firstflightbikes.com


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

timbercomp said:


> MBA started up in 86 and there were only 2 issues as listed at: http://www.firstflightbikes.com/literatu.htm
> 
> wESd
> head grunt worker
> www.firstflightbikes.com


I got the first issue of RBA and I'm not sure if it lasted more than 2 issues...


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Santana Moda*



~martini~ said:


> I"ve got every BIKE mag up untill last year when I dropped the subscription, and I've got nearly every DirtRag form Issue #30 on up(multiples of some too). And I ain't sellin' and I ain't throwin' 'em out.
> 
> Back in the day MBA was good, now they just suck. I remember lusting after a Santanna Moda then too. There was one on eBay a while back. It almost fit me too. I think eBay needs an officail Vintage mtb category. Who do we pressure on that one?


I too lusted after a Moda for a long time back in the day. I used to see them at Bud's Bike shop in Claremont CA along with some very sweet bikes. I seem to recall a beautiful pearl white Moda next to a 10th Anniversary Fat, think that both had the full Campy set-up. Also really liked a fluorescent orange Moda, but ended up with a fluorescent orange Wicked Fat instead. 
Ever since that time I have wanted both, finally got a 10th, still searching for a Moda. I saw the white one for sale, but it was too small for me. The guy also did not want to ship, which makes things a bit more difficult.
I also recall the tubing on the Moda being so thin that a friend dented it with this hand, rather like a beer can.
A couple of years back I met someone with a Moda, but he told me that it came from a second run of bikes, done later, (late 90s maybe?), but I never checked with Santana to confirm. 
I do recall an article in one of the mags giving a positive review to the Moda when it came out too.

rick


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

D8, For sure I want that August 92. What do you want per issue. Please tell me and I'll pm you a list of the ones I want. I dont want to make an offer because I am not good at making offers! I can never pick a good amount. You tell me what you want. Either PM me or email me at [email protected] . Thanks.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I got the first issue of RBA and I'm not sure if it lasted more than 2 issues...


My brother has all RBA's ever made. It is more than 10 I think, probably more than 15 issues.

I had all MBA's from 90-91 to 97 in excellent condition. Ended up in the dumpster. No problem though. 10 years from now we will be able to download a complete set of MBA scans in 10 minutes.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*oh that figures...*

the ONLY time I ever open the item to accepting offers, and one of ya's complain about no good at making offers..

Maybe I should just charge cover prices and make it simpler...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Ok...so far I sorted thru and found the following duplicate issues...
> (date, cover or no cover, any retro highlights inside)
> 
> June 1991, no cover, Mega Titanium Issue
> ...


January, February, March and August 1993 are now sold


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheRedMantra said:


> Does anyone have any old bike mags they would be interested in selling? Preferably MBA's from the early 90's (90-94). Please email me or PM me. I dont know where to go to find them. I've tried ebay and can't find any anywhere I've looked on the internet. Is this kind of post a no-no? I dont know about asking to buy something. I know it's not right to sell w/o a classified ad. If this post is not allowed, whoever moderates the board just delete it. Thanks.


Hey all-
'looking for' and 'trading of info' posts regarding these mags are fine, but please make sure to PM each other when you start wheeling and dealing and getting into dollars and cents...
Those posts shouldn't be public.

Thanks,
-e-


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Just happened to stumble on the Dirt Rag site. They sell their back issues online. It looks like they go back from the begining? I'm not sure how long they been in publication though.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

They just celebrated thier 15th anniversary. The old ones are good readin' too.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*updating the magazine details...*

and available issues.

June 1991, no cover, Mega Titanium Issue, tests of Merlin Elevated, Alpinestars TiMega and a Litespeed, various Merlin one-off project bikes, titanium component guide
July 1991, no cover, first superlight project bike, 21 pound front suspension hardtail, 160 pounds of Al hardtails article including Stumpjumper M2, Mammoth RC201, Redline 60Al, GT Zaskar LE, Nishiki Alien AL, and Revolution
August 1991, no cover, Salsa A La Carte
September 1991, cover, Brodie Sovereign, Curtlo Mountaineer, Rocky Mountain Altitude, Suntour XC-Pro Microdrive and Shimano XT-R articles/reviews
January 1992, no cover, Winter riding article, 1992 Bike Show photos
February 1992, no cover, BikeTests : John Tomac's Tomac Signature Raleigh, John Mutolo's ParkPre Team 925, Guide to skinny tires including a nice slingshot, SlimChance, Klein, Merlin, Curtlo. Features : Mountain Cycles Suspenders Fork, and a Suspension Mania article, has a One-Off Titanium slingshot, pace carbon suspension fork, Lawhill fork, ATZ fork
April 1992, no cover, Bike Tests : Trek 990, Specialzed Stumpjumper FS, GT bravado, Mongoose Comp, Features : Boulder and Paul's Brakes
May 1992, cover, Ibis SS, Schwinn S.A.S.S. (buell designed pull-shock bronze world champion DH bike), Litespeed Full Suspension, Diamond Back Response, Marin Ti Bar/Stem, Specialized DD Ti pedals, Arctos Ti stem, Grafton speed controller mag-lites, 
June 1992, no cover, Alpinestars AlMega, Clark-Kent, Nishiki Alien FS2, Cannondale Delta V2000, Giant Cadex CFM-2, 
July 1992, no cover, Yeti vs Yeti, Fat Chance 10 anniversary model
August 1992, cover, Monolith, Klein, Boulder, Breeze, RockyMountain, Hope Disc brake
September 1992, cover, Bridgestone XO1/XO2
October 1992, cover, MountainGoat FS, Manitou FS, Titan Compe (I own one of these)
November 1992, cover, Interloc Full Suepsnion, Lemond Ti, FishLips Toxic Tuna, Raleigh Tomac Replica, Suspension Fork tests including the JoeMurray Z-link, Amp F1, ATZ Swing Pro
December 1992, cover, Mountain Cycles San Andreas, Fisher ProCaliber, Retro-Tec Mountain Bike
April 1993, covers (2 copies), Cannondale vs Cannondale test (super vs killer v)
May 1993, cover, Miyata Elevation 10,000
June 1993, cover, Six rigid bike issue included a Breezer JetStream
July 1993, 1 copy cover, 1 copy no cover, Mega Titanium Issue Sequel
September 1993, cover, Alpinestars and Monolith
October 1993, cover, Ventena, Nukeproof, Funk, Crosstrac and other small builders
November 1993, covers (2 copies), 24 Hours of Canaan - The Original and first ever 24 hour race !!!
May 1994, cover, Brodie Expresso, Dekerf, OffRoad Toad, American Flyer
October 1994, cover, Univega Boralyn, Mcmahon Titanium, Turner Burner
November 1994, cover, Barracuda Unlimited, Titus AT1 Titanium, Intense M1, Ibis Sweetspot, Amp B4, McMahon Boomshaka (first mac strut horst-link WITH a stabilizing link on the shock - ala late 90s vintage FSR XC)
January 1995, cover, FatChance Titanium, Clark Kent F16, Arrow Aermet100, Nevil Dahli Lama
February 1995, cover, BrakeLever test issue, Klein Mantra
March 1995, covers (2 copies), Conejo Stealth Carbon


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> and available issues.
> 
> June 1991, no cover, Mega Titanium Issue, tests of Merlin Elevated, Alpinestars TiMega and a Litespeed, various Merlin one-off project bikes, titanium component guide
> July 1991, no cover, first superlight project bike, 21 pound front suspension hardtail, 160 pounds of Al hardtails article including Stumpjumper M2, Mammoth RC201, Redline 60Al, GT Zaskar LE, Nishiki Alien AL, and Revolution
> ...


updating the list as I still get requests for the old mags occassionally and folks keep asking what's left.


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> updating the list as I still get requests for the old mags occassionally and folks keep asking what's left.


I was a magazine junkie from 88 to about 94. I have (had*) pretty much every issue of MBUK and MBA (getting MBA in the UK in the late 80/ s early 90's was a nightmare!). Sadly, from some of those descriptions I can remember reading the articles. I used to slave over the weight of parts in the CBO ads 

*not sure if they're in boxes in the attic or unceremoneously skipped!


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Here are most of my mba collection*

Here is what is left of my collection -- mostly complete from 1993 to present. I must have some more at my parents house from my college years (if they didn't get chucked). Anyway. I had them all the way back to 1989 until I was moving in 1991 and the early ones got soaked in the moving trailer -- oops!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

all the '91 to 92 stuff is gone also now.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow, reading all of this craze on the old magazines makes me want to bust out the old MBAs I still have at my dad's house. I think I first subscribed in 93. I just discovered this retro forum here. It's good to remember the days of quill stems, elastomers, disk wheels, etc. 
Flyingsuperpetis - I'm assuming you listen to G. Love and special sauce- "My baby's got sauce, your baby ain't sweet like mine." Thats some good stuff, I dig the milk and cereal song.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Wow, reading all of this craze on the old magazines makes me want to bust out the old MBAs I still have at my dad's house. I think I first subscribed in 93. I just discovered this retro forum here. It's good to remember the days of quill stems, elastomers, disk wheels, etc.
> Flyingsuperpetis - I'm assuming you listen to G. Love and special sauce- "My baby's got sauce, your baby ain't sweet like mine." Thats some good stuff, I dig the milk and cereal song.


I have a bunch of different MB Mags from the mid 80's to early 90's. MBA MB and a couple that are no longer around like Fat Tire Flyer. Does anybody know what the going rates for them are?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

movingmountain said:


> I have a bunch of different MB Mags from the mid 80's to early 90's. MBA MB and a couple that are no longer around like Fat Tire Flyer. Does anybody know what the going rates for them are?


I'd eBay'em...You're sure to get market value for them.
That and an MTBR classified ad to help cross list what you've got.

I'm quite sure all of us here will find our way to your auction.
(Just make sure it's not a 'for sale' post here in the forum!)


----------



## The Don (Feb 19, 2004)

*"Funk" issue of Bike*

Anyone have it? Know where to get it?


----------



## Blue_Fox (Jun 24, 2004)

*Journal of the American Motorcyclist Association*



TheRedMantra said:


> Does anyone have any old bike mags they would be interested in selling? Preferably MBA's from the early 90's (90-94). Please email me or PM me. I dont know where to go to find them. I've tried ebay and can't find any anywhere I've looked on the internet. Is this kind of post a no-no? I dont know about asking to buy something. I know it's not right to sell w/o a classified ad. If this post is not allowed, whoever moderates the board just delete it. Thanks.


I have a complete set of AMA Journals ("American Motorcyclist") from 1991 - 1995. All aspects of riding are covered, including dirt, track, road, etc. Contact me by email to discuss.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Blue_Fox said:


> I have a complete set of AMA Journals ("American Motorcyclist") from 1991 - 1995. All aspects of riding are covered, including dirt, track, road, etc. Contact me by email to discuss.


Wait a sec, are they motorbike mags or what? I'm not sure I'd be interested...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

AMA is motorcycle mag, not sure why it'd be relevant to mountain bikers unless they plan to take up MX riding on the side.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

*First Merlin test/presentation?*

...while digging through all these old mags, please have an eye on old Merlin MTB tests or presentations. I am still trying to narrow down when my Merlin (frame #213) might have been build. Probably in 1987 but maybe already in 1986 and i would like to see how the first production bikes looked like compared to mine (e.g. Rollercams on the chainstays vs. on the seat stays etc.)

Thanks, Carsten


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*relax, Moda looked cooler than it rode*

you'r talking about the santana single with the oversized diameter nivacrom steel tubing and rigid steel fork, right? I rode that bike a bunch, including an epic 85-mile ride from Moab down cane creek road over hurrah pass thru kodachrome basin past the sixshooters to where a guy had his truck parked near newspaper rock. powered by schrooms all the way, best part of the ride was the bottle of Wild turkey pain relief medication at the end. full rigid, 2.35 ritchey tires. really really really rigid ride. almost any steel bike you can name had a smoother ride back then. I loved my old KHS rigid with the ritchey fork, the Moda was just over the top, too stiff for my tastes.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*magazines/catalogs wanted and for sale*

We are always looking for good info via magazines or catalogs so we can add it to our web site. We have a wanted list at http://www.firstflightbikes.com/literatu.htm which also has a big list of duplicates that we are selling.



TheRedMantra said:


> Does anyone have any old bike mags they would be interested in selling? Preferably MBA's from the early 90's (90-94). Please email me or PM me. I dont know where to go to find them. I've tried ebay and can't find any anywhere I've looked on the internet. Is this kind of post a no-no? I dont know about asking to buy something. I know it's not right to sell w/o a classified ad. If this post is not allowed, whoever moderates the board just delete it. Thanks.


----------



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

*Moda Scan?*

Does anyone with the old mags have the ability to post a scan of the Santana Moda review?

Thanks,

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

RobynC said:


> I will buy any pre 1986 issues of MBA. Please let me know what you have.


MBA didn't come out until mid '86. I have issue number two up through early '91 or so.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*MBAction on the subject of Vintage MBAction*

MBAction makes mention of their old magazines in the latest issue.
They stroke themselves by saying a search for their mag comes up a 0 in results on eBay.
I've got a lot of their old mags and the quality and info of the magazine has not changed much in all these years...which is to say, it's only ok.
I'd hate to think _they think_ there are none on eBay because everyone hords and loves their mag soooo much.
Looking back, Mountain Biking (or Mountain & City Biking) was a much better magazine. More/better race coverage IMO.

Although that Tomac cover MBA did go for almost $40...

DeeEight, you always seem to be selling stuff (or telling us what you used to sell, or what you have, ect.)...why not put each issue up on eBay and see what happens? You're actually pretty good about using the MTBR classifieds, I'm surprised you're not an eBay guy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, Ive got a lot of the old MBAs too and Ive always thought it was kind of a dorky magazine, how they always expressed their opinions as the facts. But, their magazines still contain a good history of parts/riders/builders, interesting pictures, race info, and stories despite the annoying factor. I think theyre valuable magazines. MBA is a part of MTB history I think, dorky or not.

I saw a few weeks ago a stack of old Fat Tire Flyers went for $170 I think. Pretty cool. I would think a stack of MBAs would fetch a similar amount...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Well, Ive got a lot of the old MBAs too and Ive always thought it was kind of a dorky magazine, how they always expressed their opinions as the facts. But, their magazines still contain a good history of parts/riders/builders, interesting pictures, race info, and stories despite the annoying factor. I think theyre valuable magazines. MBA is a part of MTB history I think, dorky or not.
> 
> I saw a few weeks ago a stack of old Fat Tire Flyers went for $170 I think. Pretty cool. I would think a stack of MBAs would fetch a similar amount...


"Dorky"...that's funny.  
Don't get me wrong, I like their mag (currently subscribe to it) but they seem quick to slag things. I've not heard a positive thing about a hardtail in years....but they do remind readers how worthless they are on a regular basis.

At any rate I missed an auction on a hand full of Dirt Rag issues from 93 to about 96...I'm kicking myself now.

I would like to find a lot more Mountain Biking mags but they seem harder to find than MBActions.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*first Bike Magazine (germany)*

I believe I found one of the first BIKE magazines. It is Issue 1 of 1998. It explanes what MTB-ing is and how to ride a bicycle. Funny!

Nobody even read it before I did, mint condition. So no crap stains like some of my other magazines

Steelhead


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

~martini~ said:


> I think eBay needs an officail Vintage mtb category. Who do we pressure on that one?


 I don't know but it sounds like a great idea. I think it would be a great idea to have a Vintage section in the MTBR Gallery too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

one from me,
21 years ago


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool! Looks like maybe a Ritchey there on the cover?


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

October 93 what exactly is the nukeproof article about?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

only issues i got left are two of april 93, one july 93, two nov 93, one oct 94, one feb 95 and one march 95.

If I remember the nuke article right, it was there hardtail with the intergrated suspension fork that was a mix of linkage and headshock.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm going to bump this thread because I went through the library today and found that I have early '90s duplicates of a lot of the Rodale MTB mag and Bicycling Plus Mountain Bike, and some early '90s MBA. Anyone interested? Many of the dupes have the address label with my name still on them.

I also have big piles of dupes of the first couple of years of Dirt Rag, and even bigger piles of Fat Tire Flyers.

I'm thinking of doing a run of FTF t-shirts with the old logo. They wouldn't be cheap, because I'm doing small production runs. PM me.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm going to bump this thread because I went through the library today and found that I have early '90s duplicates of a lot of the Rodale MTB mag and Bicycling Plus Mountain Bike, and some early '90s MBA. Anyone interested? Many of the dupes have the address label with my name still on them.
> 
> I also have big piles of dupes of the first couple of years of Dirt Rag, and even bigger piles of Fat Tire Flyers.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a run of FTF t-shirts with the old logo. They wouldn't be cheap, because I'm doing small production runs. PM me.


CK, you have a pm.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

CK
Our missing issues are listed on the bottom of this page http://www.firstflightbikes.com/literatu.htm

Let me know if you have any of the missing issues.

Thanks


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Jeff,

I looked through your list of missing magazines, and only turned up one, the August 1998 Mountain Bike. I see you list all of the 1990-1993 Rodale Mountain Bike as missing, but that was the period during which it was published in the back of Bicycling. If you are current for Bicycling through that era, you should have them all. If not, I have tons of dupes.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking through the stash, I see I have the rarest of collectibles, one issue #23 of Dirt Rag available for trade. This of course is the issue with my Bob Weir interview, and the Deadheads snapped them all up except for the extra copies Maurice sent me.

It's gotta cost you huge. Mo wants it also.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> only issues i got left are two of april 93, one july 93, two nov 93, one oct 94, one feb 95 and one march 95.
> 
> If I remember the nuke article right, it was there hardtail with the intergrated suspension fork that was a mix of linkage and headshock.


Hi there mate, I´m interested in the Oct. ´94 & Feb. ´95 MBA Issues, please PM for details.

Best regards.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm searching MBA may88, dec88 and apr89

or only scans from the Kestrel test's in these mags


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

zingel said:


> I'm searching MBA may88, dec88 and apr89
> 
> or only scans from the Kestrel test's in these mags


One Kestrel review @ http://mombat.org/Kestrel.htm


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

First Flight said:


> One Kestrel review @ http://mombat.org/Kestrel.htm


thx!


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I have the 1st two issues of MBA...Damn I'm old.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The Knobby News out of Colorado published two issues. Here's V1#1


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Speaking of ultra-collectible, MBA V1#1, here's a mint copy.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Jeff,

Here's a bike review from the depths of the files, the Knobby News comparison of the 1981 v 1985 StumpJumper.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Speaking of ultra-collectible, MBA V1#1, here's a mint copy.


A Potts on the cover. Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

CK
Looking through some of the Buycycling magazines, it appears as if they made two versions? One with Mountain Bike and one without? It looks like I'll need to sort through them to see which one we need.

Let me know about DR 23. It sure would be nice to have a complete collection.

See ya


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Mmmm mags.

Don't get started on the MBA's.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Heh. The cover of the Knobby News kicks a$$.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I have most of the issues of Bike for many years, starting with the second year of its existence. I also still have most issues of Dirt Rag, starting with #48. I have fond memories of the Zap era of Mountain Bike.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*MBA's and Mountain Bike mags for trade....*

MBA's:

-Nov '89
-June '90- Buyers guide.
-Jan '91
-Feb '91 Team green Mantis Valkyrie on cover.
-Sept '91
-May '92 Yo! on cover, special pic issue.
-Oct '92
-March '93 with 'shop owner/ manager special issue' wrap on outside.
-Oct '93
-June '94, FC Shock-A-Billy, Inside the S-Works, and 'How to make your Own Titanium Bike..Sort of...Step-by-Step guide to building a Fat Chance Titanium'. 17 great pics of the FC factory and tooling! (might be hard to let go of this one).
-Jan '95, Fat Chance TI, Clark Kent, Interbike(Grafton discs w/ carbon rotors(!), carbon Pro Floater, etc.)

Mountain Biking issues:

May '92- Cindy Devine on the cover!
Dec '93- Mountain Cycle San Andreas on cover, Buyer's guide
June '94- 'We Rate Fat City's most affordable bike'

Looking to trade for other vintage ATB ephemera... Fat Tire Flyers (I have *most*), Knobby News, old catalogs, ????.

-Schmitty-

June '94


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> Speaking of ultra-collectible, MBA V1#1, here's a mint copy.


Nice pic of Kevin Norton doing what he did best.....Kuahara peaked early.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the first couple of issues of RBA as well. As you mentioned they only lasted through 2 or 3 issues iirc. I have a boatload of old mountain bike magazines and brochures including some very colorful Klein brochures. One of my favorites is my Bike Pro catalogue with all kinds of cool pictures and descriptions of vintage components.



DeeEight said:


> I got the first issue of RBA and I'm not sure if it lasted more than 2 issues...


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got some for sale. Anyone interested PLEASE make an offer!! I'd love to sell them.
Thanks!
BICYCLING (Issues with a "/" between the months are one issue for two months.)
1981Feb, Dec.
1982 Feb, April, May, June, July, Nov/Dec
1983 Feb, April, May, June, July, Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec.
1984 Feb, April, June, Aug, Sept/Oct
1985 May, June
1986 July, 2004 May 

WINNING BICYCLE RACING ILLUSTRATED
1984 Sept. 1986 April Aug. 1987 Jan May

BICYCLE SPORT
1983 Sept, 1984 Feb, Mar, Apr, May, June, Oct, Dec. 

CYCLIST
1985 Jul, Aug, Oct. 1986 Oct.

BICYCLE GUIDE
1985 Apr, Dec. 1986 Mar, Aug, Dec (2 of this one). 1987 Feb.

SOUTHWEST CYCLING MAGAZINE
1984 Jul. 1985 Aug, Sept, Oct, Dec. 1986 Feb, Mar, Nov.

SOUTHWEST CYCLING (Newspaper)
1987 Jul

BICYCLE RIDER
1987 Apr.

MOUNTAIN BIKE 
2001 May


----------



## gofreddo (Jun 12, 2010)

delete


----------



## gofreddo (Jun 12, 2010)

*Reply to old posting...*



BobHufford said:


> Does anyone with the old mags have the ability to post a scan of the Santana Moda review?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Yes, if you're still interested... I have a Bicycle Guide review (Feb 1990) with a "Road Test" of the early 1990 neon orange model. I bought the magazine around the time that I bought a 1989 or 1990 orange Moda; still have the bike, but sent it back to Santana in the early '90s to repair what turned out to be a crack in the paint. They sent it back repainted a nice pearlescent white. Now I want to "restore" it to the original color as I believe my retinas have sufficiently recovered....


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I have every issue of MBA and mountain biking from April 87 through 95 stored away in y storage unit. I keep meaning to scan them and get them up on ebay, but it's just a huge time suck that the baby and new job won't allow...

It's pretty cool to look back soemtimes, though


----------

